# Info evening



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone

After 5 years of failed ivf my hubby and I are about to start the adoption process. 
We Are off too our first information evening in may and wondered if there is anything we need to take etc.the lady said just ourselves and a smile 

Also are there any books etc we could get to help prepare us or give us some more information 

Thanks 
Natalie


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi sweetnats,

The info evening we attended was really good. We didn't take anything but a pen would be handy if you want to jot anything down or fill in any forms. They gave us some handouts so I just used these to make notes on if I wanted to. 
Regarding books there are so many and they made quite a few recommendations on our first prep day however 2 I would recommend for starting out would be what to expect when adopting and Sally Donovans no matter what. No matter is an emotionally charged read but I personally got a lot out of it. It's a no holds barred book but you do have to remember that it was 10 years ago and so ss attitudes towards the children they're placing seems to be much more aware now I think. It's not to say the problems won't exist but there is a lot more information available and places to seek help with them which seems to be the main difference.
If you have a look on the mumsnet forum under "becoming a parent -adoption" there is a post there of lots of online programs as well which I found very useful.
Good luck.


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Becs. Will look at getting them to give us some info. 

Did you just go to the one? I know when I spoke to someone T first 4 adoption they said to go to a few agencies?


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I spoke to 3 agencies and liked the sound of the one we're now with best, so we decided to go to the open evening with them and if still happy then we would apply with them. 
I felt I got a reasonable feel for each agency on the phone conversations I had with them which I guess isn't always the case. Had the open evening not been as positive as it was we were prepared to go back to the other agencies and see what we felt then.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Sweetnats

Good luck. I love Sally Donovans book No Matter What too. You can also ask at the info evening what books they recommend too. 
They like curiosity. 
Welcome aboard  xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone

I am so excited and just want to start. Everything seems so long away


----------



## Summerdreamer (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow and congratulations to you on a very exciting time. We have just read a really good book called
Forever Family-our amazing adoption journey by Emily J Moore. Its such a positive adoption book written by an adoptive mother who has recently adopted 2 girls and gives a really good insight into every part of the adoption process and what it is like to adopt. So lovely to read and has helped us to decide that we are definitely going to apply to adopt. Good luck


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome.  I would recommend at least speaking to several agencies.  We looked at four local ones, although I had an idea of which ones we'd really want to go with as I'd a fair amount of contact with their children and adoption Social Workers through my job.  For me the decision was easy, but I think I knew what I was looking for.

Asking for advice on reading material is a good idea - there's nothing Social Workers like more than being asked for advice generally speaking.  Also, ask them what they suggest you do to prepare you.  It's possible they may want you to get voluntary experience and if they do, the sooner you know about it and get on with it, the better it will be.

Regarding timescales, they're actually pretty good now for approval.  It's very likely you'll be approved this year, if you go straight ahead and apply and there are no big issues.  Back when we applied (almost exactly this time three years ago) we were the only couple from our prep group (which was in June) approved the same year.

Best wishes,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Sweetnats (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies

I have recently bought the book and am now reading it. It's a lovely book like you say

Have also been watching "wanted a family of my own" which has been an amazing show and fills me with hope. 

I have spoken to suffolk county council and the social worker was lovely. She has advised we wait a further 3 months so we will be 6 months clear  of fertility  Plus we are hoping to move soon. So that way we will be settled In.  She said she really hopes we call back as she would love to hear from us. 

We also have an information evening booked on 28th may with our local authority. So will go to that and then get as much information as possible and see where we go from there. I guess choosing will be hard. We are in norfolk but moving to suffolk. A friend of my husband adopted through norfolk and said they are great. So we are leaning that way at the moment. But guess we will know better when we are nearer that stage and have dealt with them a little more 

I am soooooo excited


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I got a lot out of reading the adoption diaries on this site. They give a realistic view from all angles Iincluding the process, the emotions, the ups and downs, parenting, the court wrangles and the family at the other side   Good luck! We spoke to 3 agencies by the way, one by phone, one by initial interview and one open evening


----------

